# Setting up a discussion forum: user ranks



## Archangelos (Oct 13, 2018)

A friend is setting up a discussion forum and he is looking for a way to rank the users according to post count.

For example:
0-10 posts: rookie
11-49: beginner
etc etc etc

Any ideas?


----------

